# mirena iud



## MomOfAnAngel613 (Aug 28, 2009)

hi everyone! my problems started about 2 1/2 years ago after my daughter was born. I got a mirena iud put in 6 weeks after her birth. Is that a possible cause of ibs? i have heard hormone imbalances can trigger ibs. Any input would be appreciated! thanks!


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

A lot of people here started having IBS symptoms after initiating birth control. My IBS started just as I was taking the placebo pills on my first month of Yasmin. A lot of women have worsening of their IBS symptoms around their period, so I feel like shifting the hormones around might just do the same thing. However, even though I feel like the pills started the IBS, I also think that eliminating periods can help control it. When I went on depo provera, my symptoms got a lot better and contined that way even when I switched from the depo to seasonale, seasonique, and now a progesterone only birth control pill.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hormones and IBS tends to be a mixed bag, depends on how much your natural hormones set it off and whether the added ones tend to normalize that or add to the problems.IBS is typically worse during a period regardless of birth control (and women without IBS often have GI symptoms around that time of the month).A lot of women have issues with IBS after pregnancy regardless of birth control (and often IBS will go away during pregnancy only to resurface afterwards).I don't know of any evidence that hormones from any external source will break the nervous system of the GI tract and make you have IBS (cause it). But they do sometimes interact with it and sometimes ramp it up and in some cases ramp it down.


----------

